# Colubrids > General Colubrids >  Black Templed cat snake question

## Snakemaster24

I recived his question on arachnoboards by a good freind of mine Thomas about the Black templed cat snake he asked



> Also....... Just curious. Have you noticed any aquatic tendencies?


The answer is yes the snake is shows a strong aquatic tendency especially when hungry. She will sit and wait partially submerged in her water dish right before I feed her. Thats how I know its time to feed her. Then after that she sorta sits near the dish until she is ready for more feeding. I hope that answered your question Thomas! And I hope everyone else enjoys this bit of info
All the best and happy holidays,
David D.

----------

